# Surround sound through HD DVR?



## bsking (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am a beginner to home theaters. I currently have an Onkyo ht-s3300. I have an Xbox 360 and a blu-ray player connected to the system that both get great surround sound audio. However, I cannot get surround sound for my cable box. Some of the "listening modes" make ONLY the surround speakers work, and some make ONLY the front speakers work. The HD DVR is connected via HDMI, the same as the xbox and blu-ray. Can anybody help me?

Thanks for your time and help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure the HDPVR is set to bitstream the audio. That should be in the audio settings of the PVR. remember also that not all shows brodcasted over satt or cable are digital 5.1 some are only 2.1


----------



## bsking (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah my Cable box is set to 5.1.

On all of my HD channels I hear background noises (audience laughing, music, etc.) through my surround speakers but the Center/left/right produce nothing. I figured that the channel must be broadcasting in 5.1 for me to be able to hear the background stuff through the surround. I have the Onkyo set to Speaker A and Dolby "listening mode." Though I have cycled through as many as I can find.

Thanks as always.

Shane


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the receiver have PLIIx or a mode like that. Did you run the Audessey setup with the mic that is included?


----------



## bsking (Aug 28, 2010)

No I didn't run the Audyssey setup. How exactly do I do that? The only thing I've found is an on/off toggle in the settings menu.

The "listening modes" that it cycles through when Speaker A is on are:

mono
direct
full mono
dolby digital
theater dimensional
all ch set
TV logic

On some I can only hear the sub and the surround speakers have the background audio but no dialogue whatsoever. And on some the is nothing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you plug the mic that is included in the box with the receiver into the front panel of the receiver it will automatically start the setup. Follow the instructions on screen and do it in a completely quiet environment.
place the mic on a small tripod pointing up at ear level at the listening position not on the head rest of the seat.


----------



## bsking (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't receive a mic or anything with my system. I bought it brand new from the Onkyo Website. Are you sure the ht-s3300 comes with it?

EDIT: . Now my Xbox and Blu-Ray are doing the same thing. They WERE working perfectly. I still think the speakers are hooked up correctly because I get audio when AB is selected rather than just A. But no surround then.

I've just tried so many things its getting frustrating. Maybe I'll reset to default and try over.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you did not receive a mic you did not get all you were supposed to get, there is a small jack on the front of the receiver lables mic in and that is where you should have it hooked up to. Without doing that Audessey setup your system will not function properly.
Your main speakers should be conected to the "A" speaker posts and the centre to the "centre" and surround the the surround do not use the "B"speaker connectors


----------

